# Welche Wlan Router sind gut ?



## grashupfa (29. Mai 2004)

Habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen für mich ?
Ich möchte mir einen Wlan Router zulegen, der die Standarts 802.11b und 802.11g kann. Weiters sollte er wenn möglich ein DSL-Modem integriert haben.
Am besten wäre es noch, wenn ihr mir gleich noch eine passende wlan karte (oder usb) empfehlen könnt. Ich stehe im Moment nämlich zwischen einigen Produkten, dieses wäre mein Favorit , nur ohne dsl - modem (leider) und da ich nicht weiß ob meines Netzwerkfähig ist ......

Netgear WGT624 (router)
Netgear WG511T (Karte)

mfG


----------



## grashupfa (30. Mai 2004)

Hat keiner von euch irgendwelche Empfehlungen ?
Plz Help ....


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (31. Mai 2004)

Hi

Ich persönlich halte nicht sehr viel von Kombigeräten. Ich kann dir einen normalen Router empfehlen und in Kombination dazu kannst du einen Accesspoint verwenden. Meine Routerempfehlung ist der FVS318 von Netgear. Den Accesspoint würde ich von der Firma 3com nehmen. Diese Geräte sind zwar etwas kostspielig aber verrichten bei mir ohne Probleme ihre Aufgabe. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Script_Kiddie (31. Mai 2004)

*WLAN Router*

Hallo!
Ich persönlich habe den WGR614 von Netgear, und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit!
Leicht zu konfigurieren, und er unterstützt sowohl den 802.11b als auch 802.11g Standard! Schau mal auf http://www.netgear.com !
Die Karten würde ich ebenfalls von Netgear kaufen, ist aber im Grunde egal.
MfG Script_Kiddie


----------

